# Bypass, Bradford, August 2016



## Black (Aug 7, 2016)

Effectively a flood alleviation culvert for the Bradford beck

running from Thornton road to Rainbow junction,
length of 1 mile.

during normal conditions the beck passes through a slot on the left,
once levels reach abnormal the excess water diverts along the culvert on the right.












inspection chamber



culvert









Rainbow junction, the culvert exits on the right
the beck on the left continues towards Shipley merging with the Aire.



thanks


----------



## Lavino (Aug 7, 2016)

Great photographs there m8ty


----------

